# Age and MTBs



## mlctvt (Nov 4, 2010)

The “older I get” thread got me thinking about age an MTBs. I know a lot of you are into mountain biking but I rarely see people over 45- 50 mountain biking, what about you?   

Most MTBrs I see at trail heads etc are usually in their 20s or young 30s. Does this have to do with getting hurt? 
Most of my friends my age ( 48 ) or older have stopped mountain biking for one reason or another. All have been hurt at one time or another. One even broke his neck and almost died.  I‘ve never broken anything but I never really got into intense single track like some of you, jumping logs, rocks etc. My worse injuries were just muscular and bruises from going over the handlebars etc, just minor cuts and scrapes. 	
My wife refuses to mountain bike now due to the injury factor although I’ve recently got her into cyclocross and dirt road rides. 
Most of my road bike friends are 50-80 years old and many had been MTBrs in the past.

I’m just curious if this is a normal trend, what is too old for single track mountain biking?  For those that due intense riding, how long do you think you’ll keep it up?


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 4, 2010)

I just turned 40 this year and rode more this year than I have in the past 3 years put together. I mostly stick to x-c riding, but will hit an occasional jump/drop if the approach and landings are near perfect! I know I can probably handle a lot more of the stunts, but the thought of getting hurt is always fresh in my head so why risk it.


----------



## gorgonzola (Nov 4, 2010)

my main riding buddy turns 50 this year and most of the people i ride with are in the 30-50 range (i'm 47), i don't think any of us are considering slowing down at all. one guy affectionatley known as "pappy" is 62 or something and started downhilling this year! super strong rider and typically at the head of the pack and the last to leave the lot or the bar afterwards - a true inspiration! i've been riding 20+ years and cleaned a few hills for first time this year...ride on!!! 

my biggest problem as i get older is my balls get a little smaller so i might hit the go arounds a little more and stay closer to the ground but thats ok..


----------



## marcski (Nov 4, 2010)

I am 43.  My regular MTB crew are, 46, 48 and 50. I'm the baby.  We do techy, cross-country single track..I don't do many drops etc, but we do have some quite techy terrain.  

I road ride in the warmer months of year and mountain bike in the cooler months.  My regular mtb crew only mtn bike.  

I also don't necessarily think that mountain biking is anymore dangerous than road biking.....  Plus, trails are a lot softer than asphalt..and trees don't move!


----------



## powpig2002 (Nov 4, 2010)

56 here. aug. 20 broke my r ankle. oct15 got cast off. oct 31 wrenched same ankle. back on crutches and pain control. i think i'll turn it down a notch, but i won't quit mtbing


----------



## powhunter (Nov 4, 2010)

Yea landing on traprock is a little different than powder....Im 50 and toned it down a bit ( a little bit)

steveo


----------



## MR. evil (Nov 4, 2010)

Your only as old as you feel and act. 

Seriously, one of the guys I ride with quite a bit (fellow AZ'er RightCoaster) is 50 and a complete bad ass on a bike. He is the guy on the Blue HT wearing the bright orange shirt .


----------



## crank (Nov 4, 2010)

Ha,  I started "The older I get" thread.  I mountain bike regularly and only have one friend who rides regularly with me.  I am 53 I think he is 54.  Everyone else has dropped out.  I find it much less wearing on my joints than running. Mostly I just get some bruises and scrapes.  Tweaked a knee pretty bad last summer and almost broke a pinky last week.

I am a terminal intermediate when it comes to MTB riding and am mainly out for exercise and to, well, to get out.  

I agree that most of the guys I see on the trails are younger. I ride with NEMBA groups like once or twice a season and always see a more age mixed group there.  Rode with an intermediate group at an event called The Happening At Huntington earlier this year and in a group of 8 we had kids in their teens and a couple of guys who looked to be 60.


----------



## skimawk (Nov 6, 2010)

*50 Years + MTB  Getting mighty high*

Ride to the level of your smile.  

I get a kick out of most of the people that post here and on the ski forum also.  The all seem to to be extreme hard core, ski or ride to the max type. They all seem to be world class cyclist and skiers.

Go out and enjoy the mountain, the ride, the ski to your level of enjoyment.  I been in the ski business for over 25 years.  Lately, it seems people talk about their skill level, knowledge much higher then it could possible be.  The piles of BS are getting mighty high.


----------



## MLegg (Nov 7, 2010)

Interesting topic.

I’m 62 and the youngest in my regular mtb group. We ride most of the same trails as the younger folks, but at a slightly different pace. Not slow, just different. We don’t usually tackle the freeride stunts although some of us would like to try. We know what we are capable of…most of the time.

I think the reduction of older mtb riders, in comparison with 20 – 40 year olds, mirrors many other sports – snowboarding or tennis for example. Sure, injuries play a part, but I think attitude, fitness and inspiration (or lack of) have more to do with it. Plus, most older riders are not forced to ride after work or on weekends, times when you might be at a trailhead to see us. 

Speaking of inspiration, go on one of the CTNEMBA Sunday morning rides with Charlie B. at the WH Reservoir.  He took up mountain biking at age 60, won the Nationals about ten years later, and can whup most of us on his single speed pretty much any given day. He’s in his mid seventies.  He’s been my inspiration for a few years now.


----------



## powpig2002 (Nov 7, 2010)

skimawk said:


> Ride to the level of your smile.
> 
> I get a kick out of most of the people that post here and on the ski forum also.  The all seem to to be extreme hard core, ski or ride to the max type. They all seem to be world class cyclist and skiers.
> 
> Go out and enjoy the mountain, the ride, the ski to your level of enjoyment.  I been in the ski business for over 25 years.  Lately, it seems people talk about their skill level, knowledge much higher then it could possible be.  The piles of BS are getting mighty high.



if you met me you'd be awed by my awesomeness


----------



## yesmandroc (Nov 7, 2010)

Like Mlegg I was going to mention Charlie B. He's what, 73 or 74? Spend any amount of time at the West Hartford Reservoir and you'll run into him. I met him riding there during the winter. In the snow. On the singletrack, not just the fireroads. On a rigid singlespeed. And didn't he have hip surgery a few years back? Never breaks a sweat. If I'm in half the shape he is when I'm even 50 I'll be happy.

Also on a couple occasions I've had the chance to ride with a bunch of guys who work at Pratt & Whitney. Sometimes they post up on Bikerag if they're doing a holiday ride or taking a furlough day. Big group, 15-20 guys. Many of them are 40 and over and no slouches. Some are hitting the big stuff, some keep it XC.


----------



## BigJay (Nov 8, 2010)

To me, road biking is a lot more dangerous then mountain biking... When mountain biking, you choose the terrain and "your enemies"... So if you want gnarly/rocky terrain, you pick your trails accordingly... Anyone can ride Kingdom Trails... even roadies who hop on a mountain bike for the first time.

On the other hand, road biking is a lot more dangerous... you're competing with cars... and if they come to close, you don't get a "simple bruise"... you mostly die from this "one" incident...

On the trails, if you run into a tree or fall on a rock, it's mostly your fault... You rarely hit speeds for 20mph.

On the road, if you get hit, you were mostly not involved in this "decision"... someone ran you over... The contrast in speed is too harsh: 60mph for the motorists vs 25mph on the bike...

Around here, i know a lot of people over 50 who ride trails... even over 60... and even 70! My dad stopped riding is mountain bike at Bromont at the age of 60... but i'm sure he'd love to ride Kingdom trails if given the chance... At 71, he still rides is road bike a lot... even faced with all the dangers associated to it...


----------



## crank (Nov 8, 2010)

BigJay said:


> To me, road biking is a lot more dangerous then mountain biking... When mountain biking, you choose the terrain and "your enemies"... So if you want gnarly/rocky terrain, you pick your trails accordingly... Anyone can ride Kingdom Trails... even roadies who hop on a mountain bike for the first time.
> 
> On the other hand, road biking is a lot more dangerous... you're competing with cars... and if they come to close, you don't get a "simple bruise"... you mostly die from this "one" incident...
> 
> ...



This is exactly why I do almost all my riding in the woods and not on the roads.  I know too many people who have been hit by cars both on bicycles and motorcycles.


----------



## ski220 (Nov 27, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> Your only as old as you feel and act.
> 
> Seriously, one of the guys I ride with quite a bit (fellow AZ'er RightCoaster) is 50 and a complete bad ass on a bike. He is the guy on the Blue HT wearing the bright orange shirt .



THANKS A LOT.  Now I'll have to quit MTB.

Seriously though.  I would have to agree with everyone.  Being 50+, I have slowed down the past few years.  Been injured a few times, but nothing that a splint or 13 stitches couldn't fix.

Used to be a road rider but started MTBing 24 years ago when I decided that the drivers around here were getting a little too dangerous for my liking.  

Used to ride with a group of friends but they all stopped????


----------

